# Why Nodak Outdoors????



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field Hunter thoughts about the Farm Bureau resolutions got me to thinking........... Why do you come to theis website, what about this website draws you to come here??

Initially I started coming here to learn about the political process in the ND legislature. I came to learn waht was being done to promote the ND sportsman. Now when I get here I mainly look at the Deer hunting, Bow hunting, and the hot topcs and sports and recipes. That is really all I look at anymore. Less now at the hot topics since it seems that it is always the same subjects and a lot of bashing that takes place.

So, Why do you come here????


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

the beautiful women for sure, :beer: goose hunting and classifieds


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Few years ago it was the " Hot Topics"...now I think it's just habit and to check out the latest BS around the state.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Most of all, I enjoy the stories and photos. Hunting dominates here, but I like the fishing as well. I tend to read a lot of the politics, but my dislike of the system as a whole limits whatever response I might have, for most threads. The E-Tree, concerning sportsman's issues within our state has been most informative, and is greatly appreciated.
The site has gone downhill, in my opinion. Many of the most interesting contributors have either gone away, or simply quit responding. This is, I am sure, due to many different reasons. I am seeing far too many threads where the poster is childish, illiterate, ignorant, insulting or rude, to hold my interest.
Recently, I have seen threads locked by the moderators, in which there was no bashing, and no personal attacks. The things had simply gone off topic and the sherriff felt that he had seen enough. Justifyable in some cases. But think about this; If you want to have a plain vanilla website, that's fine. But, a little spice now and then is what will keep a lot of folks coming back. Folks that add to the numbers total just as those who contribute nothing whatever. 
Though the goal of a site like this is to get the number of visitors up, so many net cruisers, who have absolutely no concept of what the site is about, bring the quality down immensely. When faced with this on a constant basis, it tends to downgrade the quality of not only my responses, but those of others as well. Disheartening. But like the man said, "If you don't like it, don't read it", right? It's not "my" website, and I don't pretend to be the be all and end all of members. But I do care, because of the many good hours I have spent here.
I don't envy the webmaster and moderators in their jobs. Sorting the wheat from chaff, trying to achieve a quality product in the end, is a daunting task.
My participation has waned, and may very well stop altogether. At this point, I can't see renewing my supporting membership. I'll continue to visit though, in the hope that some new, or old blood, with interesting contributions and relevant topics, might make the site more enjoyable for me, as it once was.
Best,
Burl


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Why do I come to Nodakoutdoors? Because the process of life requires us to continue learning about our recreational pastime. I am still able to learn something new on the site if I need information. I also do a fair amount of research on issues and I try to supply factual information when is see a thread of interest.

Hot topics has its name because it is filled with issues, political and non political, that are passionate to all spectrums, granted it is a re-hash of the same old stuff to some long time members but it is also quite interesting to see how some views of long time members have changed on some subject matter, including my own. There are and always will be those with differing opinions that some consider a threat to our outdoor activities. Some threats are real some are not.

The referenced thread on the North Dakota Farm Bureau (NDFB) brings up a good point of reference about NDFB relations with sportsmen. As I understand the process the NDFB resolutions are in place not because the majority of NDFB members agree with the intent of the resolution but because a member or contingent of members of the NDFB wanted the resolution added to the platform. We sportsmen want what is best for our own, personal recreational benefit. We want more habitat, access, regulations fore and against certain aspects of our outdoor experiences; in a nutshell we want what is best for us. NDFB wants what is best for farming and the ND farmers (members) that they represent. Do I agree with the resolutions of the NDFB? No I do not, however, I do understand where they come from. Needless to say there has been conflict between sportsmen and NDFB in the past and it will no doubt continue. NDFB does have one of the biggest political lobbies at the ND legislature and we do oppose them on many issues, however, the sportsmen of ND as a rule are a pretty apathetic bunch (sorry if the truth hurts) and for the most part never show up in force to support or refute legislation that directly affects them. I have come to the conclusion that the reason for this is that many sportsmen in ND see hunting and fishing outside of their own back door as pretty darned good, so why should they get involved? Am I wrong?

The short answer to that question is because it may not always be the "good old days" of outdoor recreation out that back door. The great hunting in ND today is the result of a number of factors; landowners-farmers-ranchers, hunter/fishing spending/activity, climate, habitat, wildlife management by our Game and Fish department etc. etc. etc. Outdoor recreation is not always going to be this good in ND, trust me I have lived through several boom and bust cycles in our state.

So in answer to the question posed; I come to Nodakoutdoors to keep an ear to the ground and an eye on the future of our outdoor recreation all while learning or re-learning some aspect of ND's great outdoors.

Regards

Bob


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Plain and simple; I am addicted to Nodak Outdoors. It is my slow season at work and I find myself on here 4+ times a day, sometimes re-reading stuff I have already read. I know, it's pretty pathetic, but I can't help myself. I have a Nodak Outdoors problem and I am not afraid to admit it. :lol:

Why???? First and foremost, information. If you have been here long enough you know where to look and who to listen to for quality info. I think I have a grasp on who to take advice from. I have received excellent info and advice during my time here; anywhere from turkey huntig tactics to dog training to consumer reviews on products of interest. I have been hunting for as long as I can remember. I'd like to think I know a thing or two about hunting, but I am only 24 years young. There is a lot more I can learn, and there is a lot of experience on this site.

Just recently I have been reading a lot in the Muzzleloader and Predator forums. I don't have much experience in either of these, but because of the info, as well as the excellent pics and stories, by this time next year I will have hopefully taken my first deer with a muzzleloader and called in my first yote. Thanks for sparking the interest.

There is, of course, the drama. As much as we say we get sick of it, we all sit back and follow it. I wonder how many people see a locked thread and instantly go to it and read up on why or how it got locked. How many of you are going, "god dang, he's right." 

I am not the most active poster on here, but that doesn't mean I don't take anything away from it. A guy feels like he gets to know people on here, even though he will probably never meet them. I like the fact that the majority of people are from ND, and surrounding areas. That means we can all share similar experiences. But I also like hearing about how things are done to the South, or to the East.

Finally, good job to Chris and the moderators. As somebody said, you don't have very easy jobs keeping things in line. Keep up the good work. Without this site, my days right now would be very, very slow. Thanks for keeping things interesting.

Adam


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Why? Honestly for too many reasons to list. But I can tell you that I found the site a few years ago while doing a google search for hunting websites. I have found that I really love to hear stories and see pictures of peoples hunts. My favorite thing in the world (recreation things) is pheasant hunting behind my dog......so I love to visit with other people that do the same. But again, I come to the site for too many reasons to list...........


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Bob K,

Well said. I know we have not always agreed but you have stated very well how NDFB works. Not unlike how sportsman address issues that are important to them. Obviously we don't get everything we want but thats the American way.

In regard to quality of hunting, I have hunted ND for 40 yrs and the amount of wildlife today is by far the most. I remember when you could buy a buck tag over the counter and were lucky if you saw one all season and a 5X5 was unheard of. The conservation practices of farmers is probably the greatest contributing factor to the quality of hunting we have today. I know alot of trees and crp have been subsidized but it still takes a farmer to do the program and maintain it. I remember countless hours weeding tree rows as a teen. I dont think bad mouthing farmers will ever gain what many on this site want. If the present grain prices hold I think we will see things change again. The subsidies some like to hold over their heads will go away and it might make some sense for sportsmen to try and build relations with them rather than pick on them.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Why NodakOutdoors?? Keeping it simple---I eat, sleep, and dream hunting and this is the best place to discuss it outside personal conversations hands down IMO. Excellent place to shop, keep up with state/Midwest/National news--(Thanks Bob), and discuss sports also. 

Thanks to all that make this site possible because Lord knows I get way more than enough outta my membership.
:beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

4590,

Dang, not only do I agree with you and BobK but I feel like I could have written your exact post.

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I also agree with everyone.I guess the thing I have gotten most from this site is the great people I have met and hunted and fished with from here.Couldn't ask for better companions.

The legislative part has been great.

As for the NDFB......I belong to the ND Democratic party and National Education Assoc. and you should see some resolutions and platforms brought up and voted on at their conventions.....I don't agree with a lot of them.......but if I want a say in the process.....I belong.....I would guess the FB is the same way.there are always some who yell louder than others.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I initially found the forum by doing web searches on the 17HMR. What i found was a site chock full of great advice, some heated debates, and some gun rag readers regurgitating what they have read and then try to pass off as first hand knowledge. I have learned a lot here, and also have learned to take with a grain of salt a lot of it.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I just keep checking... one day the interest in north dakota underwater spearfishing will become so great that there will be a need for a separate forum for that alone.... well,,, I keep checking anyway..
c'mon.. where are all you spearos out there???


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I joined after reading that Chris was starting this site up way back "in the day" on Flocknockers. I was in my second year at NDSU and thought it might be a good way to meet some new people. Sadly, most of those people I met don't post anymore for various reasons. I still find myself checking this site throughout a given day and posting where I see fit.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nodak is about the only outdoor site I go to regularly. There is always some new info and sometimes a rehash of the old, but that's at coffee too. The Open, Dogs, Ice Fishing, Legislative, Hot Topics, and the two Uland Forums mostly cover my interests. It's good to see new members but I regret that some of the original fellows left or were cut. I miss them greatly.

If posting the NDFB resolutions aggrivated a few boys that's too bad because you need to be reminded that those who would take your outdoor heritage for their own purpose do not rest. There is constant unrelenting pressure to squeeze you out for someone else's dollar. It is too easy to get wore down where they make you quit and walk away.

Randy Kriel spoke at the NDWF convention last year, addressing another topic, but his words should be taken to heart when he said "if we had addressed this problem 20 years ago it would not be a problem today." In my mind that time to address problems is now, and turning away will solve nothing. While our outdoor experiance may be secured for our own purposes, the future 50 or 100 years out is left hanging. We are poorer men if we think only of ourselves and our own interests, and not those who come behind us.

If there is ever a lesson from the opposition, it is the value of unity in action.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick Monson invited me, now that that secrets out his name will be dirt :lol:

I love North Dakota, Georgia not so much. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Why Nodakoutdoors?

I found it by accident, used it for a while, then stopped, then came back.

The main reason I use it so much, is bacause of the people, the mods, and the wealth of knowledge so many people have that use this site. If I want to know something I know I can find the answer here. Weather it be about outdoors, life, or even a more serious topic. There are people on here that have been through it all. Throw up a thread and they will find it.

I have gained quite a few close friends through this site, shared many hunts with guys on here, and heck even split gas with a few!!

Chris does an awsome job running this site.

Mike


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Why Nodakoutdoors?
> 
> I found it by accident, used it for a while, then stopped, then came back.
> 
> ...


psshhh accident I remember when I showed you this site sophomore year in Theilges class dummy.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

One of my favorite sites. Love to hunt the ducks, geese, and upland. Lots of information on almost anything you want to know about outdoors stuff.

Some of the posts get out of hand, but nothing is perfect. I actually enjoy some of the out of control rants.

Always something new to read and the classifieds are great. Haven't bought anything yet, but sure will someday.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I come here to learn more about various hunting tactics and firearms. I came here because I live in missouri and I went to www.mosportsmen.com to look around and came across a reply to a post that told the poster "your wasting your breathe here, this site sucks" Missouri doesn't have a site like this one.

WHY ask WHY?

Just be thankful that you have a site like this one for your state that people from all over the country visit because ours sucks!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats because North Dakota is the Shizz.

Also, thanks to Hustad, who does an awsome job running this site!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Burly1 said:


> The site has gone downhill, in my opinion. Many of the most interesting contributors have either gone away, or simply quit responding. This is, I am sure, due to many different reasons. I am seeing far too many threads where the poster is childish, illiterate, ignorant, insulting or rude, to hold my interest.
> Recently, I have seen threads locked by the moderators, in which there was no bashing, and no personal attacks. The things had simply gone off topic and the sherriff felt that he had seen enough. Justifyable in some cases. But think about this; If you want to have a plain vanilla website, that's fine. But, a little spice now and then is what will keep a lot of folks coming back. Folks that add to the numbers total just as those who contribute nothing whatever. . . . . .
> 
> My participation has waned, and may very well stop altogether. At this point, I can't see renewing my supporting membership. I'll continue to visit though, in the hope that some new, or old blood, with interesting contributions and relevant topics, might make the site more enjoyable for me, as it once was.


This describes my sentiments pretty well.

I visit infrequently, check out the for sale, upland, and dog forum and that's about it. Some of the moderators have acted more like censors and it just increases the like minded posters and drives off most with a different viewpoint.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I come here several times a day to learn what is new for hunting and fishing in North Dakota.

There are also several members here I know personally and it gives me an opportunity to catch up on what they are currently up to.

Great site, Thanks Chris !!!


----------

